

Christians Performed Gay Marriages 1000 Years Ago - wdavidturner
http://gilesbowkett.blogspot.com/2012/05/christians-performed-gay-marriages-1000.html

======
paulhauggis
I suppose if we are going to bring up things they performed 1000 years ago, we
can't forget to mention all of the horrible things as well.

Slavery was a normal part of life. Does this mean it's okay too?

